# Zuleitungen PVC-C oder KG



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Tag zusammen,

ich schau schon ein paar Wochen hier in regelmaäßigen Abständen vorbei um die ein oder andere Anregung oder Info zu erhaschen. 
Ich stehe kurz vor der Umsetzung eines Schwimmteiches. Hab auch schon bei meinem Namensfetter öffters vorbei geschaut und viele Infos erhalten.  Mich interessiert im Moment eure erfahrung bei den Zuläufen vom Skimmer zu den Filtern. Habt ihr die in KG/HT Rohr verlegt oder in geklebtem PVC? Man hat mir gesagt die Dichtungen der KG/HT Rohre würden dies auf dauer nicht aushalten. Wie sieht´s bei euch in der Praxis aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Aktuell habe ich heute sämtliches Zubehör für die Filteranlage bestellt, alles PVC, kein KG. Die gute Frage ist, warum ich mich so entschieden habe .... vielleicht deswegen, weil ich die Verbindungen durch kleben besser fixieren kann. Ein Nachteil bei KG sehe ich in den Lippendichtungen, bei falscher Handhabung sind die schnell undicht. Ein weiterer Nachteil sehe ich in der groberen Oberfläche, bei PVC dürfte die Reibung wesentlich geringer sein.

Das sind alles nur Vermutungen meinerseits, die Praxis wird sich zeigen,was genau draus wird.

Klarer Nachteil von PVC-Verbindungen für meinen 4-Kammer-Filter , die sind auf jeden Fall teurer als ne KG-Verrohrung, wenn ich mir die Bestellungen anschaue ... Material inkl. Skimmer,Rohrer, Fittings, Zugschiebern,Wanddurchführungen etc.... satte 500 Euro .... aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

hallo ralf,

also ich habe bei mir alles in kg rohr verlegt - daß die dichtungen nicht halten finde ich eher gerücht als realität - diese rohre sind dafür gefertigt ihr leben lang im boden zu verschwinden und dicht zu bleiben.

vielleicht kann man auch solche rohre nehmen die zwei dichtlippen haben - darüber bin ich vor kurzem beim baustoffhändler gestolpert :razz: 

ht - würde ich nicht nehmen da es lichtempfindlich ist und nicht klebbar - sollte dies mal von nöten sein.

kg rohr lässt sich mit handelsüblichem pvc kleber kleben.

als vorteil sehe ich die flexibilität und die möglichkeit längenverschiebungen wie auch geringe bewegung - sei es durch erdsenkung wie auch temp. auszugleichen !!!

eine geklebte verbindung bricht in diesem moment.

wenn du schieber und kugelhähne mit verschraubung integrierst hast du bei kg die möglichkeit beim auswechseln wegen defekt etc. dir einwenig platz zu schaffen indem du die rohre einwenig zurückschiebst.

vor fehlkonstruktionen und fehler die man erst im betrieb erkennt ist wohl keiner gefeit - bei kg ist die änderung relativ einfach.

sollte wieder erwarten eine zugängliche verbindung doch mal undicht werden - kein problem - auswechseln - oder gumimanschette drumlegen - gibt es im sanitärfachhandel.

wie du siehst - zumindest für mich viele vorteile für KG ???

aber deine meinung mußt du dir selber bilden.  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Jürgen gemacht.
KG-Rohre sind die beste Wahl, da sie für ähnliche Anwendungen konstruiert wurden. Nofalls sind sie klebbar (im Gegensatz zu HT).

Von Klebungen würde ich Abstand nehmen, da diese brechen durch Wärmeausdehnung und damit verbundenen Spannungen bzw. durch Erdsenkungen.

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

danke für Eure Meinungen. Ich hatte mich ja eigendlich auch schon für die KG Variante als Filterzulauf festgelegt. Der Händler hat mir da halt einen Gedankenanstoß gegeben der halt überlegt werden muß. Ihr habt mich in meiner Meinung nur bestätigt. Danke.

Und die habdelsüblichen Zugschieber in 110, 70 und 50 mm passen exakt auf das KG Rohr? 
Welchen Durchmesser für die Zuleitung vom Skimmer zum Filter würdet ihr empfehlen? 110 ?? Die Saugleitungen zur Pumpe zollt ich in 50 verlegen, da die Pumpe ja in der Regel nur max 1 1/4" Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

Hallo Ralf

ich würde dir für die Zuleitung vom Skimmer 110 mm empfehlen . Für alle anderen , z.B Boden oder Wandablauf auch . 

Die Zugschieber 110 passen auf das KG Rohr , werden meisst eingeklebt . Die 70 er kenne ich nicht , nur 63 er , dort klebe ich einen Reduktionsring ein , dann kann das 70er Rohr übergeschoben werden .

Alls Pumpenzulauf würde ich kein 50er HT Rohr verwenden , besser 50er PVC und sauber verkleben .


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

hallo ralf,



> Welchen Durchmesser für die Zuleitung vom Skimmer zum Filter würdet ihr empfehlen? 110



??????????? - kommt darauf an wieviel wasser durchfließen soll ?
aber 110er ist immer gut  




> Die Saugleitungen zur Pumpe zollt ich in 50 verlegen, da die Pumpe ja in der Regel nur max 1 1/4" Anschlüsse haben.



wo sitzt denn die pumpe - wie lange ist der zulauf, wieviele bögen ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

Also, es wird ein Schwimmteich mit einer Schwimmzone von 9 x 5 m, einem Klärteich mit D= ca. 4 m mit vertikaler Durchströmung und zusätzlich einem kleinen KlärGraben, der über einen Bachlauf gespeist wird. Zwischen Skimmer und Filter/Pumpenschacht sind ca. 20 lfdm mit vielleicht 2x 90° und 2x45° Bögen.  Ich will einen Vorfilter in der Art eines Vortex mit einer 500 l Tonne und einer Pumpenvorlage (auch 500 l) einbauen. Im Anschluß werden 2 Pumpen (eine für den Bachlauf und eine für das Klärbecken) installiert. Die Verrohrung von den Tonnen zur Pumpe werde ich in PVC-C herstellen und die Zuleitung in den Teich/Bach mit Schlauch 1 1/4" oder 1 1/2 " machen. Zuleitung von Pumpe in den Klärteich max 5 m, zum Quelle des Baches 10 m und  2 m Höhe. 


Baubeginn, wenn´s klappt an diesem WE


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

hallo ralf,

die 90 grad bögen vermeiden und durch 2 X 45grad ersetzen - 90er bögen bremsen zu stark den durchfluß - bis zum vortex min. 100er leitung - je nach leistung deiner zwei pumpen - durch das 100er rohr schätze ich kommen auf der länge nicht mehr als 8 - 10 000 liter. 
-- die leitung muß auf der ganzen länge permanent steigen oder fallen und unter teichniveau ankommen im vortex.

bei deiner bachlaufpumpe unbedingt darauf achten daß es eine druckpumpe ist - normale teichpumpen z.b. aquamax verlieren bei 2 m hub ungeheuer leistung. 
bachlauf unbedingt einen schieber zwischensetzen damit du die leistung regulieren kannst oder elektronisch geregelte pumpe verwenden.

-- bei deinen langen leitungen unbedingt größerdimensionierte leitungen verwenden als der hersteller angiebt - dadurch mindert sich der reibungsverlust.

und jetzt gutes gelingen

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Danke für die Hinweise. 
Aber was heißt Druckpumpe. Kannst du mir da was empfehlen? 

zur Verrohrung:
Ich wollte vor und hinter den Filtern je einen Zugschieber einbauen, hinter den Pumpen jeweils ein Ventil. Das dürfte doch in Ordnung sein, oder?
Beim Überlauf bin ich noch unschlüssig, sollte ich den direkt in den Teich oder im Filter einbauen oder gar beides?

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

hallo ralf,

ich würde sagen ein überlauf reicht.

bei der einsteuerung zum bachlauf würde ich keinen zugschieber - sondern einen kugelhahn wählen - kugelhähne kann man stellen - zugschieber kennen sehr oft nur auf und zu   

was die pumpe betrifft mußt du mal schauen - z.b. bringt eine aquamax von oase sehr viel wasser bei geringer wattzahl aber sie fällt enorm ab wenn sie steigung zu überwinden hat  :cry: 
eine nautillius dagegen liefert weniger wasser fällt aber nicht so stark ab bei höhenunterschied.

dafür gibt es bei pumpen die kennlinien. - sind in den katalogen von oase z.b. abgedruckt. (leider habe ich gerade keinen vorliegen)

wichtig ist es für dich die für deine hubhöhe optimale pumpe in bezug auf wassermenge und energieverbrauch zu finden - denn so 100w mehr im dauerbetrieb merkt man an der stromrechnung schon........

ich hoffe es kam verständlich rüber was ich meinte   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Vieln Danke Jürgen für deine unermüdlichen Anrworten. Es ist sehr gut zu wissen, dass hier immer konstruktive Beiträge zu erwarten sin.
...und es ist auch verständlich  dea: . Komm ja auch so´n bisschen aus der Fachrichtung. Das mit der Pumpenkennlinie und Anlagenkennlinie sind mir schon Begriffe. Ich dachte nur du hättest da verschiedene Fabrikate zu empfehlen. Da mir außer Oase keine Fabrikate ein Begriff in dieser Richtung sind. 
An der Druckseite der Pumpe hatte ich ja Ventile vorgesehen, nur als Absperrung vor der Pumpe wollte ich aus Kostengründen einen Zugschieber setzen. 
Es ist sicherlich empfehlenswert zwei seperate Leitungen in 50 mm aus dem Vorlagebecken zu legen, als für beide Pumpen nur eine?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

hallo ralf,



> Es ist sicherlich empfehlenswert zwei seperate Leitungen in 50 mm aus dem Vorlagebecken zu legen, als für beide Pumpen nur eine?!


 da weis ich jetzt nicht so recht was du meinst ?

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

...na dass jede Pumpe eine separate Ansaugleitung in 50 mm aus dem Vorfilter bekommt. Statt eine, die sich dann verzweigt. Oder ist das egal


----------

